# Tupperware: Is it worth it?



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Ladies,

I have a Tupperware catalog in front of me. I have a gigantic drawer in my kitchen chock full of plastic food storage containers-the throw away kind and the good, Rubbermaid kind. I would love to chuck some stuff, or give it away, and start over with matching pieces that stack and have lids to match. But I don't know if buying Tupperware is worth it.

I'd like to know what you think.
TIA


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I love Tupperware. I have so much of the Modular Mates it's not even funny, but I use it all constantly, and it is still as good as when I got it 11 years ago. The best potato peeler ever is their's (though it might be different since I got mine). It depends what you want from it, and what you do with it. Certain things I wouldn't be bothered with, but honestly you can't go wrong with everything in Modular Mates.

Damn, now I'm off to check their website!!


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

There are several items that are well worth it.
Modular mates are awesome.
the frig smarts are wonderful. saves so much on produce!
the stuffables are cool!

i dont care for the flat outs, but that's me.

Rock n serves... i am trying to cut back on my reheating in the microwave with plastic so that is questionable but i like the clear plastic.

I dont care for the one touch canisters.

If i think of more i will share.

Trust me, i signed up to sell the stuff! :LOL I dont really do much , just wanted it for myself! But i learned a lot and tested a lot of stuff.









I use the silicone mat for my son to play with playdoh! dont care for it otherwise. like the silicone loaf pan though.









Amy


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I think Tupperware is worth it. I threw out all my disposable stuff and bought Tupperware and haven't regretted it. I even became a consultant so that I could get the discount, since I was buying a lot of it. I'm no longer a consultant, so I'm not trying to make any money off of you.







I just wanted the discount for myself.


----------



## OnTheBrink (Jan 24, 2004)

We love the Modular Mates and FridgeSmarts. I would definitely recommend them!

For TW experts:
Can I get black seals for MM any more?

And how much of a discount do you get as a consultant? Is it worth it?


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I don't know about the seals. The discount is 20%.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Wow! Thank you all for all the quick replies! Sounds like the general consensus is that it's definitely worth it (at least some stuff). I think DH is a little concerned about the cost right now. Hmmmm... I'll see which modular mates fit in this month's budget.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2005)

I've been wondering this myself. I would love to have all matching for my pantry. I wish they sold white lids, though.


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

The black lids can be found on our parts list, depends on what you are looking for.

Our discount is 25% ( USA)

Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bearsmama*
Wow! Thank you all for all the quick replies! Sounds like the general consensus is that it's definitely worth it (at least some stuff). I think DH is a little concerned about the cost right now. Hmmmm... I'll see which modular mates fit in this month's budget.


Why not just book a party off of the lady that gave you the catalog. WELL worth it IMO! I am all about saving money!!









Amy


----------



## wynkenblynken&nod (Apr 20, 2005)

publicity about plastic lately, as far as food storage and particularly in the microwave. I know there are chemicals in it that advsersly react to your food and might possibly poison you (slowly), and I also read that the small imperfections get filled with some pretty bad stuff that isn't easily washed out. I read it in a few places so let me wake up for a while before I give you some links.







*obnoxiously loud and monotone voice* Has anyone seen my cocoa cup?? Filled with dirt and worms for the kid's entertainment?







Just call me the bouncy eyeball guy. *sigh*

Need more sleep!

Liv


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I, personally, would invest in non-plastic storage instead. We have some plastic stuff still that we use as travel containers and back-up if we run out of glass, but we wouldn't buy MORE.

Whether or not you decide to use plastic, you might be able to cut way down on the number of pieces you own by figuring out exactly what you use them for before you buy. Maybe store what you have in a different spot for a while, and only put it back in the regular drawer after you retrieve it to use it- after a month, you might have a good idea of what you really use and need.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I have had almost every pice of tupperware and have even downsized it and decluttered it so you can figure out how much I use.

Modular mates
I had a consultant come in my kitchen for a one on one and she went thru the place to help me decide what to get. I spent about $100 8 yrs ago- well worth it.

the frig smarts
I did not get all the great things people said. I had the entire collection of fridge smarts and I gave them away

the stuffables- after my time no help

Rock n serves... I have every size incl the pizza sized one and love them all.

I forget what is the name of the rock n serves that you put in the fridge. DH uses these each and every day for leftovers. 8 yrs old now.

Freezer mates- works well. I have several little ones. I gave the big ones away no use for me since the Rock n serves serve double purpose. But I have 2 in the freezer have been there for years One for chicken breast and the other for ground beef patties. Each individualy wrapped in those containers.

Bake n takes etc. I have, a pain to store. Pie takers discontied best thing I bought ever.

Forget me nots- stores leftover onion better than anything.

I bought all of this in BC and had two sizeable incomes coming in the house. But now that I'm a sahm, I'm glad we have them. I have seen tupperware last for 40 yrs. I had numerous parties and thats how I recieved a chunk of my stash. I think its the best deal for hosting a party. I had a lady I worked with bring in a cover for the thats a bowl and it was 38 yrs old. It had recently torn. They gave her a new one no questions asked.

Thatsabowl is also a great take bowl- have 3 sizes in that
My favorite- the 3 stacked bowls. They spend more time in the fridge than out.
Also the large cups and the 3 bowls to match are also great.

OK- I bought the whole line at one point.







Love all of it. Any questions pm me.
I dont care for the one touch canisters.


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

I bought all my tupperware at yard sales and thrift stores.
Usually I paid 10 cents to 1.00 apiece. I especially like the containers that have the three trays inside for sending snacks to school or serving babyfood in. The lids fit with my round storage containers too. I also have some of the conatiners my mom bought 30 years ago :LOL They are avacado, orange and yellow. They still look brand new.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I think it is worth it. It last forever and it is my understanding that tupperware is made of one of the safer plastics.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I agree with Amy1st. Right down to having pretty much it all!!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Thank you again for all your input, ladies.







: I think I'm going to get some modular mates, and a big container (with the front-opening lid) for my rice storage. Also the bake and take thing for cakes and perhaps the cupcake carrier. Now, DH doesn't know this yet, but I'll break it to him gently.







Ooooh, I also need a new pastry bag and Tupperware has one!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm personally stocking up on non-plastic storage. If your'e going to use plastic, sturdy plastic is probably safer than cheap plastic, since more of the material will remain in the walls of the container rather than leach into your food.

What I'm doing is buying food in glass containers and re-using the containers. I do have one or two large, sturdy plastic food containers that I'm re-using- such as the large canister of brown rice that I bought and refill with the inexpensive bags of brown rice.


----------



## soladeo (Feb 19, 2005)

I like the forget-me-nots a lot for leftover onion and tomato. We use them all the time!

I've read that plastic has questionable safety, but I don't know how that applies to tupperware. I did read in Organic Style (can't remember which issue) that you shouldn't use plastics that have stratches, so be careful when buying used.

I'm trying to cut down on plastic storage- ie. not buying anymore. It's amazing how much stuff is made out of plastic!!







: I never gave it thought until I started trying to live more naturally. Anyone have suggestions on good eco-friendly brands? I'm looking for food storage and home storage. I'm going to try to buy used for economics/stewardship sake.


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

My mom cleaned out her cabinets a few months ago & gave me a bunch that she got when I was little. Cake holders, and all sorts of other stuff, I don't even know what it is & it's not things they make (at least not the same) anymore! It's still in excellent condition though, 20 or more years later.

aisling


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I also got rid of my plastic storage containers (they were not disposable) in favor of glass - some with glass or metal lids and some with plastic. Safer isn't good enough for me. I prefer the "safest" that glass is. There are tons of different sizes and the plastic lids don't touch the food and seal it well. Plus you aren't adding to the petroleum industry or accumulating more non-biodegradable products.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I have a fair amount of Tupperware, and a lot of it is worth the money. Just be sure you'll use it...

I bought a lot of that stuff at yard sales and such too. Much cheaper!

Oh, and keep in mind that Tupperware will replace any product that wears out (unless it wasn't used as intended, like if you put something in the microwave that wasn't microwvae-safe). Someone correct me if they've changed that policy, but they replaced SEVERAL of my cups a few years ago.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

I have some older rock n' serve pieces. DH is a little heavy with the knife when he eats out of them at work, and I think they tend to scratch easy.

But, along with some PPs, we are not replacing any plastic. Any and all new storage is now glass or ceramic.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree with the pp about glass. Much safer to keep food in since plastic leaches into the food.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

I know this is an older thread but I just had to chime in to say that I haven't had good experiences w/Tupperware at all. We do use plastic for storage, and of all the pieces Tupperware is the worst. I doesn't hold up well in dishwashers, it smells weird really soon, it's uber-expensive, it discolors almost instantly. I would never buy another piece.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies. I really appreciate all the input-especially about the controversy about how much plastic leeches into food. I don't microwave in tupperware, so I'm not as concerned. But I do worry a bit about it anyway.

I ended up buying a pastry bag that I needed and a big modular mates storage container for our rice. I reigned myself in a bit, which is a good thing. I'm going to take a look while shopping this fall at all the other options-like glass/pyrex, too.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Another voice in favour of investing in non-plastic. I just this past week made the switch, buying 9 pyrex storage containers, and hoping to build on that. Plastic just isn't worth it, IMO>


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Yes, sangine, I'm considering gradually switching most storage to glass. For now, though, I have some good, long-lasting, tupperware for big stuff storage.


----------

